# Is this posty?



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw a thread about this and I was wondering...

Do these goat legs look posty? I can also reach around her tail head.

Thanks very much in advance, any answers are appreciated!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Not quite sure...did she kid yet? Her back looks a little "raised", but her udder looks like it needs to fill more. Push down to find the ligs, it's not a circular motion.:shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No she doesnt look posty. that udder needs to fill more too.

Description on how to check for ligaments:

_the ligaments are pencil like rods that run down the rump area to the tail. They form an upside down V if looking from the butt of the goat. You feel in a DOWNWARD motion - dont try and squeeze around, this will give you a false indication on "loose" ligaments.

As the ligaments loosen during prelabor they "fall down"(like a clothes line sags as it gets used) and become harder and harder to feel. The rump becomes less rigid and when you feel down for the ligaments it only feels "mushy" under the skin. The area of the birth canal is now ready for the kids to pass through. _


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

When my doe got "posty legged", the other day, it was less than 1 hour she kidded. 

It was very noticable when her legs got posty. The pastern locks forward and the entire leg is straight with no bends.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I already knew how to check ligs, I was just wondering about her legs. Her ligaments are softer this morning, but her udder needs to fill more.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is on if my girls when she was in labor. Note sloped rump and STRAIGHT legs.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks RedGate, that really helps! I actually didn't even look at my does legs when I was doing my morning check. Maybe I should do that next time I go out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

RedGate that is an excellent example there. 



I agree, the doe has a little while to go.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Redgate- thanks for posting the posty legs! Excellent example!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

You're welcome  I use it myself to compare too.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Is she posty today?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Starting to look that way


----------

